# The calm before the storm...



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Starting to get worried here in NY. I guess a state of emergency has already been declared, although I don't think it's supposed to be as bad here in Albany. We took the pups in the woods today to burn off some energy before the rain hits. It was pretty humid today for late October, but it was still a nice day to take the pups for a walk. 

Who else is getting ready for this 'Frankenstorm'? Hope everybody stays safe.

Penny and Aiden

_MG_5753 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Aid :wub:

_MG_5763 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Jake and Penny

_MG_5775 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


And last night I took Aiden to the DIY dog wash for the first time. I LOVED it! Between all the shampoos, conditioners, brushes, dremels, and colognes, we spent over an hour there. He is so squeaky clean! Best $13 ever spent!


Holding a grudge after all the torture..

_MG_5694 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

So fresh and so clean!

_MG_5714 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

And Freckles, just because she's so stinkin' cute.

_MG_5687 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Great pics!!!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

OMG lovely pictures. I don't know what's going on with the state of emergency  I'll keep you in my prayers...I feel you it's difficult exercising the pups when the weather is no good.

I love the last picture of Freckles! She is very cute indeed!

I went through some of your Flicker pictures  is Raleigh also your pup? And your cat the grey one? Looks BIG!!!


----------



## showdog90 (Oct 21, 2012)

We're under a State of Emergency here in MD, although up in the mountains I think right now they're just calling for some rain and maybe a few snow showers Tuesday night.

No 30" of snow unfortunately 

And Aiden sure looks handsome after his groom session!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

great pictures!! :thumbup: Yea.... I am hoping they are wrong about the storm


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> OMG lovely pictures. I don't know what's going on with the state of emergency  I'll keep you in my prayers...I feel you it's difficult exercising the pups when the weather is no good.
> 
> I love the last picture of Freckles! She is very cute indeed!
> 
> I went through some of your Flicker pictures  is Raleigh also your pup? And your cat the grey one? Looks BIG!!!


Thanks! 

Raleigh is one of my teachers' dogs. She's an 11 month old Newfie. Super cute, although I don't think I could stand the drool. 

The kitties are mine. The big grey guy is 14 years old, and solid as a rock. He's probably almost twenty pounds, but is easily as big as my Beagle. He's only a little overweight, but mostly he's just a huge cat, lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous pics

under a state of ER here in CT as well..I am on the shoreline , LI Sound, looks right now to be landing somewhat south of us, but we're still in for high winds/rain/water

Today is absolutely gorgeous and you'd never know a big storm was coming


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Raleigh is one of my teachers' dogs. She's an 11 month old Newfie. Super cute, although I don't think I could stand the drool.
> 
> The kitties are mine. The big grey guy is 14 years old, and solid as a rock. He's probably almost twenty pounds, but is easily as big as my Beagle. He's only a little overweight, but mostly he's just a huge cat, lol.


You have a beagle in addition to Freckles, Penny and Aiden? Name your doggies  and kitties. I wish to know how many you have...I recently added mine in my signature! Maybe consider it? Just a suggestion. If you don't mind me asking and suggesting 

Is it tough having a multiple doggie household. I can barely handle my two!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Thinking of all of you and hoping it won't be as bad as they predict.
Be safe.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> You have a beagle in addition to Freckles, Penny and Aiden? Name your doggies  and kitties. I wish to know how many you have...I recently added mine in my signature! Maybe consider it? Just a suggestion. If you don't mind me asking and suggesting
> 
> Is it tough having a multiple doggie household. I can barely handle my two!


I really have quite the full house!

I've got Aiden (GSD), Penny (Pit mix), and Toki (Yorkie mix) at my house with my boyfriend. We also have a cat (Minnie) here.

Then Freckles (Beagle) is my childhood pup and lives with my mom down the street. She also has my two senior kitties Sox and Tucker. 

My dogs all get along and are mostly low maintenance, so they make a multiple dog house easy to run. There's always lots of management between them regarding toys and food though, just because Penny can be a little snotty and Toki is so small that I worry about the other two trampling him. They definitely all love each other though :wub: Freckles comes over all the time to visit and then it's REALLY a mad house!

I don't even know if there's enough room for me to add them all to my signature


----------



## rangersdad (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, we're already feeling some of the storm down here! Rain and some wind only (thankfully!) I have picked up a cold in the last 48 hrs and Ranger is giving me no sympathy lol. We've been out twice in the rain to play fetch and burn off some of his energy!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

GatorDog said:


> I really have quite the full house!
> 
> I've got Aiden (GSD), Penny (Pit mix), and Toki (Yorkie mix) at my house with my boyfriend. We also have a cat (Minnie) here.
> 
> ...


Wow that IS a full house! Thanks for sharing with me. I'll try to remember them all without the signature but I must warn you I'm not so good with names. Lol <3


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. We are as ready as we are going to be,but have only gotten some wind.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

I love the one of him on his back! yes were "preparing for frankenstorm" as well lol
thanks for sharing!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Stay safe!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful babies, super sceneary shots. Thanks for sharing them with us.:wub:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Love the holding a grudge pic, lol. I am jealous that you have a DIY grooming place!

Thinking about all you east coasters in the path of this storm... stay safe!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful pictures!!! love that one of aiden, what a beautiful head he has. anyway have a generator for when the power goes out, and it always does here in central jersey. Hope everyone is safe and that they all got what they needed today, the lowes dept store had a line going out the door, ugh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I haven't been able to get any good fall shots of Scarlett. My daughter did one for school photography class and it's pretty good, but in B/W. 

I have not filled my bathtubs yet or filled up our 7 gal water jugs. I will see what tonight holds. I should be at a workshop for my job tomorrow, but if I have to bail, I will reschedule for later in 2013. I'm most nervous of the trees surrounding my house and the potential for roads in and out of our neighborhood which are prone to flooding.

I guess we will see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Lovely pictures, great use of DOF


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Well it looks like we are in for a direct hit here in south Jersey. We are prepared but I am worried about one of the many trees in the yard landing on my house. Tomorrows plan is to get all of the laundry done before the power goes out. The worst part is that we are down to our last 2 bully sticks for our 1 yr old pup who is impossible to wear out in the best of circumstances! Now thats scary!!!!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful pics!! Stay safe!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm VERY concerned about this one.
My house is situated only 400 feet off the water, and a direct hit on Staten Island. The irony here, is that everyone around me is considered "zone A" and subject to evacuation, except me. My house sits about 60 feet above sea level.
OTOH, very little wind protection.
I was watching the morning news, and I'd swear they pointed directly at my home, and said RUN!
I have no place to go.

Send the prayers.
I have a bad feeling about this one.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'm VERY concerned about this one.
> My house is situated only 400 feet off the water, and a direct hit on Staten Island. The irony here, is that everyone around me is considered "zone A" and subject to evacuation, except me. My house sits about 60 feet above sea level.
> OTOH, very little wind protection.
> I was watching the morning news, and I'd swear they pointed directly at my home, and said RUN!
> ...


Oh jeez, that's scary. I'll definitely keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Can you pack up the family and find a motel? Your elevation is great at least but I imagine any power outages etc., if your area is evacuated and you and a few are there it will drop the priority for help and lack of emergency services etc if needed not to mention a lack of communication.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Anthony, I'm with Nancy, find a motel! There are many out there that take animals, 

I am in Old Lyme CT, LI Sound is straight across the road from me about 1/2 -3/4 of a mile I'm pretty high up, storm surge predicted to be 5-10 feet here, I'm more worried about high winds, since I'm surrounded by trees

The beach communities across the street from me, are all given mandatory evacs..

I'll be staying and hoping for the best. 

Hope everyone stays safe, if I'm missing you'll know I lost power..


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I know what it's like to be in the cone. All of you up there, stay safe, keep the dogs and other furry kids safe. Hope everyone comes through okay. You know everyone here will be pulling for your safety. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful pictures Gator Bytes,Aiden looks very happy and clean. Your right freckles is a cutie

Anthony & Jakoda ,My thoughts and prayers are w/ you and your families furry and non furry alike. Wow you guys are really close to the water. I have no knowledge of evacuation as Ive only dealt w/ tornadoes but Anthony if you can get to a motel/hotel w/ your family might be the safest bet. It sounds like you guys are in for a deluge. Someone put on this thread "Run from water ,hide from wind." Stay safe everybody.
Maggi


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

The following roads are currently closed **ALREADY**due to flooding.

Battlefield Blvd. north of the Great Bridge Bridge
Dominion Boulevard from Great Bridge Boulevard to Cedar Road
Bainbridge Boulevard at Portlock Road
Those are the ways into and out of our area. We haven't even had the highest two tides OR all the wind/rain yet. We are supposed to be only on the fringes of the storm as well. Granted, these areas flood during 99% of storms, but still...we have DAYS of this to deal with. I am SO glad I did not go to that workshop today. I would have had to take a 17 mile detour (along roads lined with open drainage ditches and killer trees) to get home in the dark. Yep, I am glad I called the ball early today.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

we are already seeing high tides, apparently a causeway in Old Saybrook CT is under water, this is a causeway right next to where Katherine Hepburn lived.

Mandatory evac for people on the southside of my road..I still ain't going no where, and who would take my 3 dogs/4 cats and I'm not leaving my chickens LOL


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'm VERY concerned about this one.
> My house is situated only 400 feet off the water, and a direct hit on Staten Island. The irony here, is that everyone around me is considered "zone A" and subject to evacuation, except me. My house sits about 60 feet above sea level.
> OTOH, very little wind protection.
> I was watching the morning news, and I'd swear they pointed directly at my home, and said RUN!
> ...


Pack up the family and get out of there, its just not worth the risk. If the storm damages the house (or worse) there is going to be nothing you can do to save it. You can do everything RIGHT NOW to save your family and your animals.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Anthony, I'm with Nancy, find a motel! There are many out there that take animals,
> 
> I am in Old Lyme CT, LI Sound is straight across the road from me about 1/2 -3/4 of a mile I'm pretty high up, storm surge predicted to be 5-10 feet here, I'm more worried about high winds, since I'm surrounded by trees
> 
> ...


UGH! The trees!!! This is my fear also, I am surrounded by very old, very tall oak & maple trees and I am terrified that they will come down on the house. 
Prayers for all of us in the path of this storm.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'm VERY concerned about this one.
> My house is situated only 400 feet off the water, and a direct hit on Staten Island. The irony here, is that everyone around me is considered "zone A" and subject to evacuation, except me. My house sits about 60 feet above sea level.
> OTOH, very little wind protection.
> I was watching the morning news, and I'd swear they pointed directly at my home, and said RUN!
> ...


Anthony, PLEASE get out of there!!! Just pack up the car and DRIVE. Doesn't matter where you go as long as you get out of its path! Heck, drive to Ohio and I'll put you up!

Jakoda, stay safe!! I wish you guys would get out of the path! I hope you both have phones that you can update us with and let us know you're OK when you lose power!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well... As It turns out, my entire area was ordered evacuated...EXCEPT ME!
They said the elevation of my house should be able to handle any surges.

I'll send my family to a friend's house, and stay here with Kira. We'll have a few beer and bones 


BTW.... How do you walk your dog during a mega- hurricane?


Just got a weather update.... Now they're talking 39 foot waves at the shoreline!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How to Prepare Your Pets for Hurricane Sandy | ASPCA Blog


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Anthony- are your windows boarded up? Staying with Kira may not be such a good idea. I hope you stay safe!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anthony, why are you not leaving?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> BTW.... How do you walk your dog during a mega- hurricane?
> 
> 
> Just got a weather update.... Now they're talking 39 foot waves at the shoreline!


You go to a hotel that accepts dogs out of the hurricane zone. I don't want to read about you or JakodaCD OA on the news. I hope you both stay safe!


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Scarlettsmom said:


> The following roads are currently closed **ALREADY**due to flooding.
> 
> Battlefield Blvd. north of the Great Bridge Bridge
> Dominion Boulevard from Great Bridge Boulevard to Cedar Road
> ...


I Live in Great Bridge. It's going to be a mess with all those streets flooded. I'm still trying to get word from work about having to come in this morning.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> Well... As It turns out, my entire area was ordered evacuated...EXCEPT ME!
> They said the elevation of my house should be able to handle any surges.
> 
> I'll send my family to a friend's house, and stay here with Kira. We'll have a few beer and bones
> ...


Every motel 6 accepts dogs, I think no pet deposit and no weight or breed restrictions. I don't think I'd take the risk.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Anthony8858 said:


> Well... As It turns out, my entire area was ordered evacuated...EXCEPT ME!
> They said the elevation of my house should be able to handle any surges.
> 
> I'll send my family to a friend's house, and stay here with Kira. We'll have a few beer and bones
> ...



Anthony, stay safe. Get the heck out of there, please!!!! 

If you need a place, I am sure plenty of us will open up their doors for you. I know, I would. If you need a place, let us know!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Anthony8858 said:


> I'm VERY concerned about this one.
> My house is situated only 400 feet off the water, and a direct hit on Staten Island. The irony here, is that everyone around me is considered "zone A" and subject to evacuation, except me. My house sits about 60 feet above sea level.
> OTOH, very little wind protection.
> I was watching the morning news, and I'd swear they pointed directly at my home, and said RUN!
> ...


Anthony, I sent you my phone number and address. 

Now you have a place to go!
Stay safe and get out!!!
Head towards Watertown!!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

God bless all of you.
Truly an amazing bunch of wonderful people.

LOL at Kira this morning....

Raining and windy over here. Kira goes to the back door, and rings her "poop bell" ( yes, she has a bell to alert us) I open the back door, she takes one step outside comes back in.
A minute later, rings the bell again.
I open the door again, she RUNS at full speed, pees, poops, are RUNS back in.

Even on days like this, she puts a smile on my face


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Just checking in . Anthony continued thoughts and prayers for you and your family. Saw Lower Manhattan on ABC it loooked pretty rough. All you folks in Sandy's path take care of yourself and your families.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG....Anthony you're stressing me out....leave...Mrs. K did he call you?!!!! Is he leaving? 

DAisy&Lucky, - Gatordog's pic's, but beautiful nonetheless


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

He sent a message but didn't call. I guess he is staying. I wish he would get out of there. The offer stands.


----------



## 4score (Nov 4, 2011)

Really enjoyed your pictures! Happy and clean and great looking! Good luck weathering the storm. Stay dry!

Anthony - plenty of room out here in California.....come on over! Prayers to you.....


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Given his height above sea level he is probably gonna do ok if he just stays put! IOW, no risk taking for great pix. Too many daughters (of all types) to care for.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Stay safe out there my east coast friends, Boston will be getting hit today but NY & CT are getting blasted now. Good luck and my prayers are with all of you and your families.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

LOVE your pictures. Two years of drought has everything just brown and dead here. Wish we could take some of your rain. Sounds like it could get bad there. Stay safe.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Waiting for Sandy...

Basically out my front window:

Ya think I'll see it coming? LOL

BTW... There's over 30 feet of embankment beyond those trees.
Should be OK.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Nice pics despite the conditions. How is Kira doing?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Just don't be walkin' round out there. Stuff could bonk you in the head. Impressive photos. What part of Staten Island are you on?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks.
Kira's fine. I just took her out and played frisbee with her.
Not raining at the moment, so no concerns. Nothing really bothers her (noise, etc..)
Only mean dogs 

Sandy supposed to hit us after 6pm.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Just don't be walkin' round out there. Stuff could bonk you in the head. Impressive photos. What part of Staten Island are you on?


I'm in the Princes Bay section. On the South Shore.

Close enough to the action. That's for sure.

Red and green evacuation zones. My house is on the one little hill.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Beautiful pictures! Hope the storm passes you by.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Beautiful pictures! Hope the storm passes you by.


Watching the updates, and track. Have a huge interest in meteorology, so my guess is that the storm will pass further south than they expect.

We may escape the brunt of it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Sounds like it. Still a close call! I am worrying more about my daughter in Alexandria VA now as it will have a lot less land to traverse. Were it not for the storm looks like an amazing location for a house.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yes I think VA might be in line for a mess. 
I hope she's ok 
Have you had contact ?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

It's a little after 8pm....
Just want to say that I underestimated the magnitude of this storm.
Good lord, I have never experienced anything like this.

I cant imagine what it's like to live through some of the hurricanes in Florida.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You still have power, Anthony!!? Prayers for safety for you and others in her wrath.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> It's a little after 8pm....
> Just want to say that I underestimated the magnitude of this storm.
> Good lord, I have never experienced anything like this.
> 
> I cant imagine what it's like to live through some of the hurricanes in Florida.


Sandy is a mean one, especially mixed with that front coming the other direction! Stay safe and hunker down for a while!

Glad everyone's ok so far.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

No power. 
This is devastating. 
I can't describe the amount if destruction before my eyes. 
Sorry for the rant. I'm a little shaken up at the moment. 
A 600 pound boulder was lifted and dragged to sea. 

Six feet of water in the streets only a few feet away. 

Thank God we're ok. My house is sound. Family is safe 

I'm worried for all those around me.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> No power.
> This is devastating.
> I can't describe the amount if destruction before my eyes.
> Sorry for the rant. I'm a little shaken up at the moment.
> ...


OMG Anthony, I'm scared for you! Be Safe!


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> No power.
> This is devastating.
> I can't describe the amount if destruction before my eyes.
> Sorry for the rant. I'm a little shaken up at the moment.
> ...



Time for one of those beers!! Hug Kira and stay safe!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my, you are frightening me. I hope YOU are okay!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Anthony stay safe you and Kira girl.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Ahhh...Anthony, it's been an hour and half since you checked in could you please


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Anthony? Dude... don't creep off and scare us all to death if you two are OK... please?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

NY....watching the news and they're saying DO NOT be fooled by the current calm...round two is still to come.

Here we are expecting 100km (60m) winds, been gusts of 74 most of eve.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah, it calmed down quite a bit.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Reading these posts brings back all the post traumatic stress from hurricanes of past years. I'm in tears reading the caring posts for other members that haven't checked in. I hope everyone is safe.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Has anyone heard from Anthony? I am seriously starting to worry.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Anthony8858 said:


> No power.
> This is devastating.
> I can't describe the amount if destruction before my eyes.
> Sorry for the rant. I'm a little shaken up at the moment.
> ...


:wild:
This is the last post I saw from Anthony at 9:19 last night...Mrs K , do you have his phone # or anything!??
Kat


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

KatsMuse said:


> :wild:
> This is the last post I saw from Anthony at 9:19 last night...Mrs K , do you have his phone # or anything!??
> Kat


No. He has mine, though. I sent him my contact information just in case he needs to get out of there and needs a place to stay, with his dog.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm really worried about Anthony. I have a fried who lives on SI and she said that they were completely devastated.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We can worry, or we can hope for the best. Power is out. He probably only had so much charge in his phone and if he did internet with that, then it would take it quicker than a phone call. And maybe, he is conserving it in the event of an emergency. 

I am not surprised he hasn't checked in again. He checked in around 9, it's not ten. There's no power.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I did a search on google for Hylan Blvd...seems the storm stretched past the evacuation zones and fast...
Staten Island's Ignizio: "This is a disaster beyond which I have ever seen" | SILive.com

Staten Island's coastal communities in chaos as Hurricane Sandy flood waters rise | SILive.com





Anthony8858 said:


> I'm in the Princes Bay section. On the South Shore.
> 
> Close enough to the action. That's for sure.
> 
> Red and green evacuation zones. My house is on the one little hill.


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> I did a search on google for Hylan Blvd...seems the storm stretched past the evacuation zones and fast...
> Staten Island's Ignizio: "This is a disaster beyond which I have ever seen" | SILive.com
> 
> Staten Island's coastal communities in chaos as Hurricane Sandy flood waters rise | SILive.com


These articles are really disturbing. I did a maps search of the areas mentioned in these articles and they all appear to be very close to Anthony's house. The one area mentioning 6 ft of water is just a few blocks from his home, according to the map he provided.

I'm really worried.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Continued prayers for everybody who was in the path of Sandy, especially those in New York and Jersey.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Beau said:


> These articles are really disturbing. I did a maps search of the areas mentioned in these articles and they all appear to be very close to Anthony's house. The one area mentioning 6 ft of water is just a few blocks from his home, according to the map he provided.
> 
> I'm really worried.


I can't believe they didn't evacuate him since he was literally circled in by the red zone. A storm of that magnitude never goes as planned. 

I truly hope he is okay and got out in time.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Im sure he is just probably out of charge on his phone, or wisely saving it to converse for his family, all we can do is hope and pray he and everyone else we have not heard from is safe and sound, as well as all their pets.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

"An off-duty sergeant reported flood waters up to his neck Hylan Boulevard and Stobe Avenue in Dongan Hills."

Quote from one of those sites. I know he is on higher ground but I hate to think he is trapped in flood waters with his pup.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all.
Just want to say that all your thoughts and prayers were very moving. Thank you.
It really made my day to read the responses.

We have no power, no phone. Somehow managed to get 3G iPad service.
Family is well, house was never touched. Stood up well to the storm. All surrounding homes were damaged one way or another. There was loss of life very close to me. A 13 year old friend of my daughter, and her father. House lifted off foundation and destroyed.

I hope to never experience anything like this again.

I posted some pics on FB. Here's the link:

Just a small sample of the surrounding streets and smaller developments.

I reminded my wife how she made fun of me when I chose the lot to build our house.
She aked why I wanted that lot, and my response was " see that water? I want to be as high as possible " 

Facebook


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I am so glad you checked in and you're OK! I've been checking this thread all day... 
I'm very sorry about your daughter's friend. I was shocked at the death toll so far, honestly, because I expected that people would have evacuated.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So glad you and your family are ok Anthony!


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Jag said:


> I expected that people would have evacuated.


Yeah - a lot of good were those 'Mandatory Evacuation' orders. People will always do what they want - then expect 1st responders to come in & save them when they were told to go in the first place.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow, so good to know you are ok Anthony....
Prayers for your daughter's friend and her father's loved ones. Now to keep hoping Diane checks in asap

Lake Michigan has 25-30 foot waves and there was a family that went out on the pier. Crazy stupid! They made it back to shore safely, but I cannot believe they put themselves and possible rescuers in harms way for no reason!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So glad you are ok!!!
Glad you touched base...

Kat


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad you were able to touch base and that you and your family are ok. Sorry about your friend.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Well. Anthony.

It's about flippen time!!!!

That out of the way, glad you are fine...was just watching on weather news about 80 homes destroyed by fire....so wasn't just the flood waters...

So I look up online and see 5 dead in Stat. Isl. well...Anyhow, I just checked back here and low and behold there you are Mr.!

Whew.

P.S. I did read about the little girl and her father online, as well a retired NYPD.

Glad you're back!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad to hear you and your family and furry ones are okay. I've been checking back in every little while to see if there was word. Living close to the water here made me feel all that much closer and made it matter more. Hugs to you for what you have survived. I'm sorry for your daughter's friend and her father. Mother nature cannot be contained and will do as she pleases.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Olivers mama said:


> Yeah - a lot of good were those 'Mandatory Evacuation' orders. People will always do what they want - then expect 1st responders to come in & save them when they were told to go in the first place.


I have to disagree that all the people who don't evacuate expect help later on. We don't leave for hurricanes and we are self prepared for whatever happens. We have floatation, tools, first aid, extra food and water, generators, and our own protection in several forms. We accept fully the responsibility of staying behind. That being said, I agree that some will stay and then expect help but not all. It takes a lot of years to understand what it takes to survive afterward. Not all are ready for it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> I have to disagree that all the people who don't evacuate expect help later on. We don't leave for hurricanes and we are self prepared for whatever happens. We have floatation, tools, first aid, extra food and water, generators, and our own protection in several forms. We accept fully the responsibility of staying behind. That being said, I agree that some will stay and then expect help but not all. It takes a lot of years to understand what it takes to survive afterward. Not all are ready for it.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Glad to hear you and your family are safe Anthony. How tragic about you daughter's friend and her father.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

pyratemom said:


> I have to disagree that *all* the people who don't evacuate expect help later on. We don't leave for hurricanes and we are self prepared for whatever happens. We have floatation, tools, first aid, extra food and water, generators, and our own protection in several forms. We accept fully the responsibility of staying behind. That being said, I agree that some will stay and then expect help but not all. It takes a lot of years to understand what it takes to survive afterward. Not all are ready for it.


 
I never intended "all". And Kudos to you & yours for being prepared. I am annually amazed at the numbers of people who live in areas where Mother Nature routinely wreaks havoc & they have no emergency plan. No storm shelter. No food / H20 set aside. Heck, I'm more interested in the storm cellar's plans than I am the actual house (on my new house plans).


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Olivers mama said:


> I never intended "all". And Kudos to you & yours for being prepared. I am annually amazed at the numbers of people who live in areas where Mother Nature routinely wreaks havoc & they have no emergency plan. No storm shelter. No food / H20 set aside. Heck, I'm more interested in the storm cellar's plans than I am the actual house (on my new house plans).


I'll help you understand mindset here.

I'm 54 years old, and have been living in NY my whole life. Hurricane Irene (last year) was my first experience with a hurricane. When it was all said and done, the "buzz" around here, was that " it wasn't as bad as we expected".
So here comes Sandy... Since we went through this last year, most people thought they got through it the first time, and will do the same now.

I can assure you a complete evacuation the next time we're threatened with a serious hurricane.
This was a life changing event for everyone here.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Many times people don't think it is going to be as bad. Last year, we were supposed to get 4-5" of rain from TS Lee. No big deal, minor flooding expected. We had 11" dumped on us in 2 hours. By a miracle only one person died. That was an elderly lady that never had a chance to get out. The creek came up on one side and the next day the river came up. There was no way out. The flooding broke records and the weather agency (whoever that is) had to put a new level indicator on the Susquehanna because it wasn't high enough to get an measurement.

In this instance, from what I'm seeing on TV, while some people were ordered to evac and didn't, many others were just caught unaware because it wasn't supposed to flood in some areas. This was a 100 year storm. People on the east coast have never experienced a storm like this. We've had hurricanes but we've never had a hurricane that joined with a Nor'Easter (which is a terror in itself) during a full moon.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Lake Michigan has 25-30 foot waves and there was a family that went out on the pier. Crazy stupid! They made it back to shore safely, but I cannot believe they put themselves and possible rescuers in harms way for no reason!


I heard about that family. Idiotic!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad you and your wife and daughters are OK. So sorry about that little girl and her Dad. Take care.


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

Anthony the link to your pics is not working


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Danielle609 said:


> I heard about that family. Idiotic!


They were making their way back during a newscast. Here is a link to the power of the storms effect on the lake...and we aren't even near the center.

Sandy's wind roils Lake Michigan | WOOD TV8


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow Jane. I never saw anything like that on the lake. That is amazing


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Anthony I am so sorry to hear about the death of your daughter's friend and her daughter. Nothing can be done for the dead, now but I am sure it is very surreal and strange for your daughter......by our 50s some old classmates have died and certainly lots of other people in our lives and we have made a defiant peace with death, but it can be such a jolt for a child-I guess some kind of rite of passage-we must all go through it--I still remember like yesterday the funeral for a classmate when I was 11. Thirteen is already such a tough age....Glad to you your family and house came through just fine though.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Anthony I am sorry about your loss.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

How sad about the 13 yr old and her dad. You always hear things on the news but never really expect it to be someone you know. Glad you are ok Anthony. Still haven't heard from some family and friends in NY. I am hoping it is because they have no power....


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

pyratemom said:


> I have to disagree that all the people who don't evacuate expect help later on. We don't leave for hurricanes and we are self prepared for whatever happens. We have floatation, tools, first aid, extra food and water, generators, and our own protection in several forms. We accept fully the responsibility of staying behind. That being said, I agree that some will stay and then expect help but not all. It takes a lot of years to understand what it takes to survive afterward. Not all are ready for it.


Good post!

We never evacuate either, but we know what to expect and how to go through these types of storms.... we are prepared. I don't feel people properly prepared because they just didn't know. It's very sad... but mother nature doesn't always give you second chances. 

I know my family up in NY now really respect Floridians and all the gulf states and lower east coast for this being the "norm" every year for Hurricane season. These storms are definitely no joke... just like a tornado isn't, or a blizzard, or a tsunami, etc. 

Anthony, I am glad you and your family are ok.. what a relief! But I am so very sorry to hear for that little girl and her father. So very very sad!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Midnight12 said:


> Anthony the link to your pics is not working


I have limited Internet. I'll create a new post when in front of a PC.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

You have a gorgeous GSD, awesome pix, we live next to the woods gonna take some cool pix too soon.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Olivers mama said:


> I never intended "all". And Kudos to you & yours for being prepared. I am annually amazed at the numbers of people who live in areas where Mother Nature routinely wreaks havoc & they have no emergency plan. No storm shelter. No food / H20 set aside. Heck, I'm more interested in the storm cellar's plans than I am the actual house (on my new house plans).


I understand what you mean. I'm totally jealous that you get to have a cellar! We are too close to sea level to have cellars but then we don't usually suffer tornadoes here either. I would love to have a cellar for a dog training room. We do have a AAA rated two story building across the street that we have keys to in case of rising water and a boat as well for floods.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Glad to hear Anthony is safe! I checked yesterday before he posted. Very tragic about daughter's friend and dad. I imagine this was a life changing event for many. I was a little girl during the 1967 tornado in Oak Lawn, IL. I will never forget the site of that huge funnel cloud bearing down on our neighborhood. We lost some windows and shingles. 100 people lost thier lives. I respect mother nature.

I think we all have those things that change lives. 

Anthony I will 55 in Feb. Looks like we are the same age.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Last night on Hylan Blvd
Look at the map I posted to see the proximity to my home.


----------

